# Has the latest update removed the auto logout notification?



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I am on Android and have had two updates today, 5/1. The second update was proceeded by an unannounced logout. Twice since the second update I have been logged off with no prior notice and more quickly than I would have expected. I know in both cases it was less than 10 minutes after being in background. It might have been less than five. 

Anyone else have similar problems?


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

yes and I thought it was because I accepted a Lyft fare but, it turns out that it just happens, no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

This really sucks at First In First Out airport locations. You get put back to the bottom of the list. SMH


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes I'm getting logged off without notification too. I have no faith in the app staying online which is dangerous b/c I keep looking at the screen for the online icon.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> This really sucks at First In First Out airport locations. You get put back to the bottom of the list. SMH


Such a thing exists? The CMH airport is closest driver, which of course results in all sorts of creative activities from drivers fighting for fares.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Such a thing exists? The CMH airport is closest driver, which of course results in all sorts of creative activities from drivers fighting for fares.


Yep, John Wayne Airport is FIFO.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Our Black cars don't fight for pole position, I wonder if they are FIFO or just a lot more civilized than the Xs?


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

Which Android OS version are you using? My Verizon LG G3 was upgraded to Lollipop (5.0) about a week ago and since then it has worked like crap, especially with the Uber driver app. I was beginning to think that the logout issue was just me, but if I just try to send a short text and come back I am logged out.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Seems they shortened it to 3 minutes and no notification.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

What if you're rewatching the uber training video to refresh your skills??


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Perhaps we need to email Uber and suggest to them that this "enhancement" does not help their "partners" and hurts the passenger since it could lead to less cars online.


----------



## Eric T (Dec 9, 2014)

I start having this issue today no notification sound going offline and it only take 2 minutes. I sent email to partner support but haven't heard anything. This is very frustrating.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> What if you're rewatching the uber training video to refresh your skills??


I don't think they have 3 minutes worth of training videos, do they?


----------



## Eric T (Dec 9, 2014)

Eric T said:


> I start having this issue today no notification sound going offline and it only take 2 minutes. I sent email to partner support but haven't heard anything. This is very frustrating.





Oc_DriverX said:


> Perhaps we need to email Uber and suggest to them that this "enhancement" does not help their "partners" and hurts the passenger since it could lead to less cars online.


I did back and forth email with support did all the reinstall crap reset my phone and didn't work. They just keep saying the same shit every time. 
I'm not sure what we can do. This is ****ed up pc of shit app and support. I told them is not only me but it looks like they don't even ****ing read your email all the way.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Get a cheap secondhand phone off eBay. Problem solved and you have a dedicated phone for Uber.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I've had past experiences where it would randomly kick me out at times even when the Uber Partner app is active...yes this would definitely suck at the airport. Good thing I don't make plans on sitting there all day fishing for Uber brats.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I think this is Uber's way of preventing drivers working Lyft at the same time. I was told but not sure if it is true that Lyft has to be on the screen to work. If that is true and you keep Lyft on the screen Uber logs you out. I am trying to keep Uber up on screen and see if I can pick up a Lyft ping.


----------



## Eric T (Dec 9, 2014)

Snowtop said:


> I think this is Uber's way of preventing drivers working Lyft at the same time. I was told but not sure if it is true that Lyft has to be on the screen to work. If that is true and you keep Lyft on the screen Uber logs you out. I am trying to keep Uber up on screen and see if I can pick up a Lyft ping.


I'm using galexy note3 and everything was fine till this morning. Not sure what to do I already sent 5 emails and no answers yet except all the trouble shooting as I said before but no sound notification and fast logoff problem


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Snowtop said:


> I think this is Uber's way of preventing drivers working Lyft at the same time. I was told but not sure if it is true that Lyft has to be on the screen to work. If that is true and you keep Lyft on the screen Uber logs you out. I am trying to keep Uber up on screen and see if I can pick up a Lyft ping.


I just switched to an IPhone 6. I wasn't having any problems with my Galaxy SIII, but I don't get the blue circle when I get pinged by uber, and my Lyft pings don't show up right away, either. Maybe have to do something with my settings. I'm not much of a guru with cell phones.


----------



## FNGK24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Whenever I drop off a pax, I usually keep waze open while I drive. The latest update makes it so it automatically signs me off without warning. It'd be nice if they at least warned you.


----------



## Reese (May 2, 2015)

AltaClip said:


> Yes I'm getting logged off without notification too. I have no faith in the app staying online which is dangerous b/c I keep looking at the screen for the online icon.


I am constantly getting offlined since update


----------



## bcreed08 (May 6, 2015)

If you 


Oc_DriverX said:


> I am on Android and have had two updates today, 5/1. The second update was proceeded by an unannounced logout. Twice since the second update I have been logged off with no prior notice and more quickly than I would have expected. I know in both cases it was less than 10 minutes after being in background. It might have been less than five.
> 
> Anyone else have similar problems?


If you checkout the newest reviews of the Uber Partner App you can see many people complaining about this issue. I wrote a review today about it. I think the longest you can have it in standby is 3 minutes and then it will go offline. I suspect it is to prevent Uber drivers from using Lyft and Uber at the same time. Its a bad update and I hope they return to the previous method soon. No one was asking for this kind if update, but I see requests all the time for the ability to see other drivers on the partner app and the ability for people to tip through the app. Its frustrating that Uber chooses to address a problem of their own competition rather than the interests of their drivers.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Same issue here..posting because I saw someone mention the update from hell to lollipop. I downgraded mine to kit Kat and everything works fine again.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep its 3 minutes. Use to be 10+. And without warning.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just got this reply. Seems it is intentional


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Its just more stall and delay fuff. 

Enhance a drivers experiance? I'm dieing over here.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

At least they didn't try to get me to reset my phone


----------



## phi4life (May 7, 2015)

Well that was quick! This morning's update to the partner app has fix the auto log off and it now gives a warning at 10 minutes.


----------



## bcreed08 (May 6, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I am on Android and have had two updates today, 5/1. The second update was proceeded by an unannounced logout. Twice since the second update I have been logged off with no prior notice and more quickly than I would have expected. I know in both cases it was less than 10 minutes after being in background. It might have been less than five.
> 
> Anyone else have similar problems?


It looks like they came out with an update today 5/7 to restore the 10 minute standby and log out notification. I updated my partner app today and it is back with these much better features. Uber must have been flooded with driver complaints to push out an update this quick. I wish they would do a notification when a rider cancels though. Drove to the rider position today again, only to see when I arrived that they had canceled.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It looks like? Either they did or they did not.

I wasn't asked to update the app. same thing today and most likely will be until tuesday when it normally requries me to. 

It's also a safety issue, as I found myself falling asleep, it would be a great time to get into an accident, accept a ping and start driving half asleep. This week has really sucked getting riders. If I were kept busy I wouldn't have time for anything else. 

Don't ask me to read a book. Hey! thats it, go to B&N and talk to pretty girls. I'll surly get a ping that way.


----------



## bcreed08 (May 6, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It looks like? Either they did or they did not.
> 
> I wasn't asked to update the app. same thing today and most likely will be until tuesday when it normally requries me to.
> 
> ...


I wasn't asked to update the app. I went to see if there was an update available and there was, which fixed the problem. So checkout which ever app store you use and you might get a surprise.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

When I logged in yesterday, it made me update the app. I didn't end up driving, so I have no idea if anything changed.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I am on Android and have had two updates today, 5/1. The second update was proceeded by an unannounced logout. Twice since the second update I have been logged off with no prior notice and more quickly than I would have expected. I know in both cases it was less than 10 minutes after being in background. It might have been less than five.
> 
> Anyone else have similar problems?


Agree.... probably designed to cut down on those trying to work the guarantee, it'll require us to pay more 'active' attention to the app, otherwise you may be logged off and miss your 50 minutes... $$$


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

bcreed08 said:


> It looks like they came out with an update today 5/7 to restore the 10 minute standby and log out notification. I updated my partner app today and it is back with these much better features. Uber must have been flooded with driver complaints to push out an update this quick. I wish they would do a notification when a rider cancels though. Drove to the rider position today again, only to see when I arrived that they had canceled.


I've had cancels that I didn't hear also, and didn't realize until I'd already arrived. That's a $$ loser, for sure, very disappointing


----------



## Lee (Mar 10, 2015)

Chip Dawg said:


> Get a cheap secondhand phone off eBay. Problem solved and you have a dedicated phone for Uber.


I did this got a iPhone 4S for $60 on Ebay. I think the iPhone OS is much better for the Uber driver app. I use the wifi hotspot on my LG G3 for the iPhone. Works Great!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Lee said:


> I did this got a iPhone 4S for $60 on Ebay. I think the iPhone OS is much better for the Uber driver app. I use the wifi hotspot on my LG G3 for the iPhone. Works Great!


Will your iPhone Uber app open to navigate in Waze or GMaps, or are you stuck with the Uber app for navigation?


----------



## Dks2k2 (Mar 13, 2015)

Snowtop said:


> I think this is Uber's way of preventing drivers working Lyft at the same time.


Its helping Lyft ROFL! Now everyone stays logged into Lyft waiting on Uber pings. Oops


----------



## Lee (Mar 10, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Will your iPhone Uber app open to navigate in Waze or GMaps, or are you stuck with the Uber app for navigation?


With the iPhone you use the navigation in the uber app.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

bcreed08 said:


> I wasn't asked to update the app. I went to see if there was an update available and there was, which fixed the problem. So checkout which ever app store you use and you might get a surprise.


Thanks. I guess i could have tried that, so I did and it works now.


----------



## Pioneer1 (Apr 30, 2015)

I am experiencing the same problems. Getting logged off without an audible warning. Also, when I am pinged for a ride, I dont get my audible. This is forcing me to constantly watch my phone. I am sure I have missed some rides. I am using an iPhone 5. It has been working just fine. Logging off with audible warning and ride accecpt audible stopped a couple days ago... any suggestions?


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Pioneer1 said:


> I am experiencing the same problems. Getting logged off without an audible warning. Also, when I am pinged for a ride, I dont get my audible. This is forcing me to constantly watch my phone. I am sure I have missed some rides. I am using an iPhone 5. It has been working just fine. Logging off with audible warning and ride accecpt audible stopped a couple days ago... any suggestions?


Its a quirky app - try deleting the app and reinstalling it? Using the app as a driver is an 'active' process. It;s not like you can just sit around and do other things without payng attention to it. It will auto log you off ( I think it is a time sensitive app setting?) also if you navigate away from the page - usually within 2-3 minutes, I get a small screen prompt accross the top banner of my phone saying that "You will soon go offline" - then within about 30 seconds (without any audible warning BTW) you are logged off. So it does require paying attenetion to the program - back in March I noticed it was dong that - so much for just sitting around waiting to get a call - ) Normal Uber app behavior.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I wish they would remove that auto logout crap. They could at least cut it down to every 1 or 2 hours for active users. I like to put the news on my phone and it seems like you have to halt that to hit the stay logged in every 10 minutes. It's ridiculous.


----------

